# OPC UA sammeln und einen Server zur Verfügung stellen



## Krumnix (14 März 2019)

Hallo.

Wir haben 4 Maschinen im Verbund, welche alle jeweils eine OPC-UA-Server zur Verfügung stellen (Siemens S7).
Der Kunde möchte jedoch nur auf einen Server sich verbinden und das am liebsten über einen IPC, so dass die S7-Steuerungen nicht im Firmennetzwerk hängen.

Kann man OPC-UA tunneln, bzw. über einen IPC "durchschleifen"?
So als Idee, dass der IPC ein OPC-UA Client und Server in einer Steuerung ist?

Oder gibt es andere Optionen?

Danke


----------



## volker (14 März 2019)

du könntest auf dem ipc eine runtime laufen lassen und diese als opc-server deklarieren.
der ipc holt die daten aus den 4 steuerungen.
das funktioniert aber nur wenn die 4 cpu's im selben subnetz sind.


----------



## malloc (14 März 2019)

Hallo Krumnix,

Schau dir mal den Integrationsserver von Softing an.
https://data-intelligence.softing.c...plattform/datafeed-secure-integration-server/

Von der Beschreibung her passt es zu deinem Anwendungsfall.

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (15 März 2019)

Hallo Krumnix,

du könntest auch einen Router von uns (INSYS icom) nutzen und mittels integrierter icom Data Suite (Multiprotokollumgebung) sowohl Daten aus der S7 über den integrierten OPC-UA Client unseres Routers abholen und gleichzeitig als OPC-UA Server wieder MES, ERP und SCADA-Systemen zur Verfügung stellen.

Eine Funktionsübersicht und schematischen Aufbau findest du hier:
INSYS icom auf der Hannover Messe 2019


----------



## Krumnix (15 März 2019)

Danke für die Tipps. Schau ich mir mal alle an.
Jedoch zusätzliche Hardware wollen wir nicht einsetzen, da wir einen IPC im Schaltschrank habe. 
Zusätzlich Software wäre dagegen ok.


----------



## Dr. OPC (28 März 2019)

Hallo, 

reine Softwarelösungen gibt es 2:
1) du nimmst einen UAServer der S7-Kommunikation direkt beherrscht (SimaticNET, IBH, Kepware, Matrikon, Softing, ...)
2) du nimmst ein UA-auf-UA Gateway und "aggregierst" die 4 UA Server (UnifiedAutomation UaGateway, Kepware mit UA Client-Treiber, ...)

Bei 1) verwendest du die 4 UAServer in der S7 garnicht, das ist vermutlich etwas schneller, aber hat keine sichere, verschlüsselte Verbindung bis in die SPS hinein. Bei 2) hast du vermutlich etwas größere Latenzen (du musst durch 2 OPC Server durch, du subscribest dich am Gateway und dieses wiederum subscribed sich an den 4 Servern, im WorstCase verdoppelst du damit die Updaterate) aber dafür ist es sicher bis runter in die Steuerung.


----------



## inray (29 August 2019)

Hallo! 
Beim Kepware heißt der passende Treiber Connectivity Suite. Der macht genau das. Das Vorgehen hat auch noch eine ganze Reihe weiterer Vorteile. Wir haben das mal in einem Artikel zusammengefasst: https://www.kepware-opcserver.de/opc-client-5-praxisanwendungen-connectivity-suite/

Grüße vom inray-Team


----------

